# Living in Foshan????



## thompsonz

A friend and I are planning on moving to China for a while in August. 
We have been offered jobs in Foshan and wondered of anyone would share any opinions or experiences of living in Foshan or around that area. 

Any opinions and thoughts welcome. 

Thanks


----------



## Frantel

My wife is from Foshan, we own a Condo there, been living in Foshan 6 months of the year for the last 3 years and are moving to Canada. Foshan, as does all of China, seriously challenges one to "look at the cup as half full". Famous for extremely humid uncomfortable weather, misquote infested, seriously dangerous air, 1 blue sky day per month, if lucky, and even this is not blue, usually the air is a thick, grey, smog filled colour, never fresh. The traffic is out of control, over taken by first time, untrained drivers. Extremely industrial, surrounded by factories and filled with out dated diesel trucks. Best thing is it is not far from Hong Kong.


----------



## Frantel

Also close to Macau and easily accessible to Guangzhou, by convenient subway line. Most importantly, the Foshanians are very friendly and kind people. If you can make it there you will make it anywhere! Cup have full despite the bleak environment!


----------



## Sidicas

I've been living in Foshan for over a year and a half. It's a great place to live if you ignore the large number of migrant workers and prositutes that go with them. (News about that was just posted on Chinasmack ..)

Just make sure you get an air conditioner and you'll be fine. I'm from New York so I always sweat bullets when I stay here and it takes a while to get used to the hot weather. Also, make sure you bring a good pair of sunglases around noon time, walking outdoors from a dimly light apartment feels like your eyeballs are cooking in their sockets.

But really, it's a great place to live. Very friendly people. Just be aware that most people here speak Cantonese instead of Mandarin Chinese. Sure, they understand Mandarin Chinese, but you might be disappointed in that you won't know what people are talking about as they'll only talk Mandarin to you . Hard to find anybody here that speaks good english too although waving and pointing works wonders.


----------

